# Poor Man's Audio



## fstang24

Well folks finally finished rigging up the audio system in the rzr, i got a great speaker pod idea of off *rzr forums* so I take no credit for this idea, just want too thank the kind folks over at rzr forums for sharing there idea, use 6" pvc pipe cap for speaker mounts, then used electrical conduit hangers too mount the pods too the roll cage, coated the speakers in bed liner spray too give it the nice look, when with infinity 6.5" speaker mated with a boss amp, the amp i mounted it too the roof, im still running power of the dc plug but later will run it off the battery, still need too organize the wiring so it wont be exposed as much, anyways here are a few pics i thought i share, sounds good nice and loud, just not enough bass at the moment but will fix that later........this shall do for now.


----------



## tx_brute_rider

That sure looks pretty good.Once you hide the wiring it'll look nice and sleek.How are those infinity speakers?


----------



## 08GreenBrute

looks good


----------



## fstang24

thanks, infinity speakers are good, have had them for about 3 years, they were on my truck, took them out and run alpine speakers, so used these for and audio tube i build for the brute force, but just didnt like the way the tube would bounce around the racks when im hauling *** on the brute, so too it apart and put it on the rzr, these speakers are nice and loud and give clear sound.....they have held up nice


----------



## The Kid

looks good


----------



## tx_brute_rider

Oh alright, just asking because I have some cheap 6.5" marine speakers and I was thinking about upgrading to something better. How do you think your muzzy and power commander would compete against my big gun and msd...


----------



## fstang24

i have heard people say that the big gun makes more power on paper thant the muzzy, i love the sound of the muzzy, i like the looks of the big gun canister, we need too meet up sometime and ride..


----------



## fstang24

as far as the speakers go, marine done always sound best, but do protect against elements of water and mud, if you dont plan on submerging the speakers or water or spray them with constant water any car audio speaker would be fine


----------



## tx_brute_rider

Yea the muzzy looks are the best with the stainless steel canister, the only thing I don't like about them is the rivets. Just PM me when you plan on riding, I went to mel's friday and it was a dust bowl. My marines are waterproof for sure, gets waterhosed after every ride but don't sound the best.


----------



## fstang24

okay will pm you my number, hit me up whenever you want too ride, marine does it jobs, but not the best sounding speakers, unless you go with a wetsound speaker but are very expensive


----------



## tx_brute_rider

Alright, no problem. Might go this weekend, if the weathers good.


----------



## Polaris425

turned out real nice!


----------



## greenkitty7

wetsounds are awesome speakers and sound great but you need to get a good amp with them if you get em cause a cheap amp will blow them... ask me how i know... lol


----------



## fstang24

thanks for the compliments and thanks green kitty for the input on the amp, the way i see it, if im gonna spend that much on an audio system, its gonna be on m daily driver, my truck, just me 2cents...


----------



## 2010850xp

looks goos man good idea


----------



## teryxrider1979

Like the setup, but I was wondering how it ha been working for you. It looks to me like those speakers would be starved for air in such a tight space.


----------



## Thom

Nice look. I did something similiar to mine. I went with 5.25 speakers in a 6" reducer and an end cap. Power form MP3 to a boss 150 2 channel amp mounted ot my roof. HAd it for a year so far so good. Not to loud but than again I am using Wally Worl speakers.


----------

